
Is the World Ready for Floating Nuclear Power Stations? IEEE Spectrum - Suenaga
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/nuclear/is-the-world-ready-for-floating-nuclear-power-stations#.XZKEQXfPUS8.hackernews
======
simonblack
Hardly the _first_ floating nuclear power station.

I see no logical difference between a general-purpose floating nuclear power
station and a one which is dedicated to (say) powering an aircraft carrier.

Both floating, both nuclear. Both subjected to the same risks. If anything,
the carrier is exposed to greater risk.

